

CrossFilter – Fast n-dimensional filtering and grouping of records - squiggy22
https://github.com/square/crossfilter

======
victorhooi
I should mention that Crossfilter and Cube are pretty dead - Mike Bostock, who
originally wrote them, has left Square, and apparently they don't use them
internally anymore.

As somebody else mentioned, DC.js ([http://dc-js.github.io/dc.js/](http://dc-
js.github.io/dc.js/)) is (one) replacement, at least for Crossfilter.

~~~
ubercore
DC.js isn't a replacement, it integrates d3 and crossfilter to make data-
driven charts based on a crossfilter data source.

------
bengali3
Very cool i've referenced this to a few folks in the past. Here's the demo
link BTW
[http://square.github.io/crossfilter/](http://square.github.io/crossfilter/)

------
aw3c2
And [http://dc-js.github.io/dc.js/](http://dc-js.github.io/dc.js/) , the end-
user friendlier frontend.

------
uberneo
Just wondering what is the max size of data it can handle maintaining the
respectable performance on browser .. the data used in demo is 5.3 MB

~~~
ubercore
It's pretty performant with large data sizes. The number of dimensions has
impacted performance more in my experience, and there's a hard limit of (I
think) 16 maximum dimensions.

